
China Surpasses U.S. in Number of Internet Users - iamelgringo
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/26/business/worldbusiness/26internet.html?_r=1&ref=world&oref=slogin
======
iamelgringo
Time to brush up on my Mandarin:

    
    
       我爱中国人民。 请使用我的网站。

~~~
iamelgringo
Translation: <http://dictionary.reference.com/translate/index.html>

